# night of the lepus



## Aki

It's not the press, but I didn't know where to put it.
I was reading up on horror movies to get ready for a conference when I found this incredible thing. It's a movie from 1972 and yes, it's about giant rabbits killing people. It's called _Night of the lepus_ and it's the best thing since the Monty Python killer bunny. I have my doubts about the way the rabbits were treated during the filming (72, you know...) but still. I really want a poster, now!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB_4qiOzJTE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB_4qiOzJTE[/ame]


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

I've never made it through Night Of The Lepus. Doesn't it have Bones McCoy from Star Trek in it? He was on hard times back then, it's depressing. I prefer the Monty Python bunny. 
"Run away!!"
You can buy one of those Monty Python stuffed killer rabbits you know. It would go with your Lepus poster. Then all you need is a Donny Darko rabbit mask! :weee:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I think it was in "Let your hare down", and several of us watch every Halloween. It is a pretty crappy movie, but it does have bunnies, and they do eat people, so you could have named it "Revenge of the Rabbits".


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Also in "General rabbit discussion", both from way back in 2013.


----------



## missyscove

I'm pretty sure the annual forum watchfest dates back farther than 2013. I remember watching it as early as 2007 and I am confident I learned about the movie from a forum member.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I was talking of the "last" posts to both forum headings.


----------



## BlackMiniRex

wow, i gotta be honest...that's really creepy


----------



## Nancy McClelland

It's like "Spaceballs two, the search for more money". Not every movie that gets made was a great concept. Pretty much everything by Ed Wood makes we wonder how he got funding. Roger Corman shot several of his masterpieces in 4 days--the goal was to make money, not cutting edge cinema.


----------



## MILU

I watched it, but I was sad at the end 'cause people are mean to the bunnies.... (I know it's just a movie, but... they're bunnies, you know?)


----------

